# Pet Carriers



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

I am looking to buy pet carrier for my 2 girls. I am really liking the ones that have wheels so that i wont need to carry them. I was just wondering if anyone has any of these types of carriers and if they are any good. Also if anyone suggests a certain brand or type I am totally open for suggestions.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

There is the RIO Brand by Petote if you want an upper end leather one. Also there is a rolling carrier by Sherpa. And several other ones by Snoozer that work very well for what you're looking for. They are great for airports and extended travel, but they are a bit heavy and clunky if you want it to take them with you to places casually. If you wanted a bag to take them casually you could look at any Medium sized carrier from Celltei, or a Large Metro or even possibly a Genevive from Petote depending on the size of your girls. My 5.5 and 6.5 lb girls jump into our small metro all the time, we seperate them into their own bags, but they can do it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If you want wheels, maybe you'd want a pet stroller. I have three of them and love them! One is quite large and holds all three malts and has large wheels so it rolls good on dirt, grass, etc. Another one is tiny - just for Ava - I keep it in the trunk - just in case...but it's only good on smooth surfaces. And one that's a carrier and comes with a base that it velcros onto and becomes a stroller. I love dog stuff....:blush: *sigh*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Are you wanting a bag for airline travel? I'm also wondering about the comment of maybe wanting a bag with wheels. If you want a bag for airline travel, I think many SM travelers, especially those in the show ring who fly with more then one fluff, recommend these.

Pet Carrier

Personally, any carrier I've seen with wheels has an awfully small compartment and no suspension at all so your babies would feel every bump. I don't know about yours, but mine would be terrified. Pat's suggestion of a stroller is the what I would recommend too. In fact, when I do plan on flying with mine, I plan on using the Sturdi Carrier that others swear by, but have a stroller as well. That way I can stroll them, the carrier, my purse and carry on all in the stroller up to the boarding gate, then let them put the stroller on the plane. I hope they would do the same for a fold up pet stroller as they do for baby strollers. I'll have to check that out for sure before I do fly somewhere.


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

ok thanks so much for all your comments. I have been looking at the Studi products. My 2 girls are 6.5 lbs and 8 lbs and I was looking at the studi bag that has a divider in it. If anyone has used these, are they big enough inside? Can I take it on the airplane? They do look very well made. I am looking for a multi-purpose carrier. Air travel, vet visits, or just transporting in the car. The sherpas look nice as well but they do come with a very nice price tag as well lol.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a divided sturdi bag for air travel. 

I also have a stroller. The dogs love it and so do I. 

I also have a Kwigy-Bo bag and I like that, too.

And, for hiking/travel, we have Sherpa backpack totes.


----------



## angelaplynn (Jan 11, 2011)

When it comes to pet carrier I make sure that it is pretty much comfortable. Personally, I love Kobi Pets pet carrier because of it's quality. It offer safety and comfort that you will never found in other pet carriers on the market. I've tried other brands but I stick to Kobi for so long.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Are you wanting a bag for airline travel? I'm also wondering about the comment of maybe wanting a bag with wheels. If you want a bag for airline travel, I think many SM travelers, especially those in the show ring who fly with more then one fluff, recommend these.
> 
> Pet Carrier
> 
> Personally, any carrier I've seen with wheels has an awfully small compartment and no suspension at all so your babies would feel every bump. I don't know about yours, but mine would be terrified. Pat's suggestion of a stroller is the what I would recommend too. In fact, when I do plan on flying with mine, I plan on using the Sturdi Carrier that others swear by, but have a stroller as well. That way I can stroll them, the carrier, my purse and carry on all in the stroller up to the boarding gate, then let them put the stroller on the plane. I hope they would do the same for a fold up pet stroller as they do for baby strollers. I'll have to check that out for sure before I do fly somewhere.



i know this is an old thread, but when I flew to New York, we had our Wonder Wheeler and got busted plane side, flying American. The lady (a complete b*tch) came running over and started screeching that they do NOT allow pet strollers for plane side check in, only baby strollers are allowed. LUCKILY, she just put it in cargo - at no charge and we picked it up at baggage claim. On the way back, we just checked it and picked it up with the other luggage.



2maltesebabies said:


> ok thanks so much for all your comments. I have been looking at the Studi products. My 2 girls are 6.5 lbs and 8 lbs and I was looking at the studi bag that has a divider in it. If anyone has used these, are they big enough inside? Can I take it on the airplane? They do look very well made. I am looking for a multi-purpose carrier. Air travel, vet visits, or just transporting in the car. The sherpas look nice as well but they do come with a very nice price tag as well lol.


The Sturdi are big enough. The XLarge is too big for under airline seats, so the large is the way to go. They don't have tons of room but enough.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This is the one I have,I took two fluffs on an jet last summer. It' sall one compartment which made more room for both instead of two separate compartments. I had a 5 pound and a 7 pound fluff in it comfortably.

If you fly,try to use American Eagle Airlines,they have the largest underseat storage of any airline. You can put two fluffs in one carrier and only pay for one carrier. They allow two pieces of carry on,so I took the fluffs in a carrier and a good sized roll on bag.
The Sherpa has two zip up end pockets on one side,I put a Dell mini lap top in one pocket and had enough room for tickets, snacks and money in the other... worked great!
I had leashes on my fluffs in the carriers,making it easier to take them in and out of the carrier and through security.
I mad a thick fuzzy pad of fake lambskin for the bottom,so they would be comfortable lying inside.

I also like the square shape it has more interior room than a rounded top carrier. The Sherpa squishes to you can squeak by w/ a larger one. Also try to get an end seat,close to the isle,it has more under seat storage room.

Many times,if you ask others around you and the flight attendants,they will let you take your fluffs out. I got to hold them on my lap. The people around me wanted to hold them and pet them too.
I find many people miss their pets while travelling an dlove to pet fluffs.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> This is the one I have,I took two fluffs on an jet last summer. It' sall one compartment which made more room for both instead of two separate compartments. I had a 5 pound and a 7 pound fluff in it comfortably.
> 
> If you fly,try to use American Eagle Airlines,they have the largest underseat storage of any airline. You can put two fluffs in one carrier and only pay for one carrier. They allow two pieces of carry on,so I took the fluffs in a carrier and a good sized roll on bag.
> The Sherpa has two zip up end pockets on one side,I put a Dell mini lap top in one pocket and had enough room for tickets, snacks and money in the other... worked great!
> ...


Honestly, I never even attempt to ask if I can take my dogs out since i figure those rules are there for a reason. Although, coming back from nationals last year, about half an hour before landing, I felt something licking my foot and Emma had chewed her way out of my Sturdibag :smilie_tischkante: The flight attendent was a bit rude about it, telling me she HAD to go back in the bag and I had to show her the broken zipper. So she had to stay on my lap but the flight staff wasn't happy about it, I'll tell you that much.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Opps forgot to post link,duh...
Sherpa Pet Carriers Sherpa Roll-Up Bag Large/Black 20 - eBay (item 180618425534 end time Mar-29-11 13:28:58 PDT)



I don't use the wheeled one since it's going to be bumpy for the fluffs and you loose some underseat storage. I use put it over my shoulder or better yet,I put it on my rolling carryon bag and let it rest on top while I roll the carryon bag.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Are you wanting a bag for airline travel? I'm also wondering about the comment of maybe wanting a bag with wheels. If you want a bag for airline travel, I think many SM travelers, especially those in the show ring who fly with more then one fluff, recommend these.
> 
> Pet Carrier
> 
> Personally, any carrier I've seen with wheels has an awfully small compartment and no suspension at all so your babies would feel every bump. I don't know about yours, but mine would be terrified. Pat's suggestion of a stroller is the what I would recommend too. In fact, when I do plan on flying with mine, I plan on using the Sturdi Carrier that others swear by, but have a stroller as well. That way I can stroll them, the carrier, my purse and carry on all in the stroller up to the boarding gate, then let them put the stroller on the plane. I hope they would do the same for a fold up pet stroller as they do for baby strollers. I'll have to check that out for sure before I do fly somewhere.


Crystal---about 3 wks. ago I did research on this w/Lufthansa & they would not take a dog stroller on board for me (as they do for babies) ---and this was in Business Class---unless I paid for an extra luggage to the tune of a couple of extra hundred dollars (from US). In Business Class you are allowed 2 luggages & they would not let me substitute the 2nd piece either. I have always loved & recommended Lufthansa but am re-evaluating my opinion due to the way we were treated when Kitzel was poisoned & this stroller business. Maybe the US based carriers are more pet-friendly w/strollers---I would love to hear experiences!


----------

